# Do Twin Embryos Help Each Other Survive in IVF?



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Something interesting for our IVF ladies...

http://www.fertilityauthority.com/news/2012/jan/03/do-twin-embryos-help-each-other-survive-ivf

'A new controversial study suggests a stronger embryo may help a weaker one survive in twin pregnancies created by in vitro fertilization (IVF). Spanish researchers found that the overall rate of survival to birth per embryo was 83 percent in twin pregnancies compared with 76 percent when women carried only one child.While several studies have found that twin pregnancies result in higher live birth rates, the concept of "embryo assistance" - still entirely theoretical - met resistance from one expert not involved in the new study, who said that the study's data was not sufficient to overturn the current understanding that embryo implantation is independent, and there is no evidence that individual embryos "help each other" implant'

/links


----------

